# Army Cadet History web site update



## YYC1963 (30 Jan 2006)

Last update 17 Oct 2005

A quick update for those interested www.armycadethistory.com is nearing its first year in operation. We’ve double in size since October 2005. We now have over 8,400 photos and images on line as well as the history of all 3076 active and disbanded army cadet corps from 1879 to date, albeit some in rather skeletal form. Biographies of officers and RSMs, video and film clips, trophies & awards, medal winners from Cadet Medal of Bravery to Royal Canadian Legion, shoulder flashes, and hat badges – many rare,  information and photos on nearly every Summer Training Centre, over 1600 platoon and course photos from 1943 to 2005 from various camps, expeditions and exchanges, and much more. The volunteer driven web site is meant for anyone interested in the history of army cadets, from cadets themselves to long retired soldiers. You may be pleased to learn that is completely free of advertising and pop-ups and is of course completely free to use. I look forward to your feedback and contributions. 


Francois Arseneault
History & Heritage Committee, Army Cadet League of Canada
(403) 282-6100 office
Calgary, AB
www.armycadethistory.com


----------



## ryanmann356 (30 Jan 2006)

The website is a great place to learn about the history of army cadets.  Thanks for all your hard work and keep up the great work!!


----------



## Pronto123 (1 Feb 2006)

amaizing site!!! so much info on it!
good job!


----------

